# OT: Around the NBA (offseason thread)



## Tersk

Sonics give Wilcox QO

Big trade rumour between Phoenix/Seattle


> _Draftexpress.com - _The Seattle Supersonics and Phoenix Suns are rumored to be discussing a blockbuster trade.
> 
> in exchange for The deal could potentially involve Rashard Lewis, the 10th pick, and Danny Fortson heading to PhoenixShawn Marion, the 27th pick, and possibly Leandro Barbosa.


----------



## Saint Baller

Shawn Marion to Seattle? Please he is the best player on PHX, yes he is Nash is just the difference maker


----------



## The Future7

WOW! Lewis on PHX would be crazy. His ppg will sky rocket.


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> Shawn Marion to Seattle? Please he is the best player on PHX, yes he is Nash is just the difference maker


Marion is getting a lot of hate in PHX because he's paid quite a bit of money.... I couldn't believe it until I started digging a little bit. Even on PHX subforum of bbb.net, there are some posters wanting him gone...

Absurd, if you ask me....


----------



## Saint Baller

edwardcyh said:


> Marion is getting a lot of hate in PHX because he's paid quite a bit of money.... I couldn't believe it until I started digging a little bit. Even on PHX subforum of bbb.net, there are some posters wanting him gone...
> 
> Absurd, if you ask me....


 Send him to Dallas, please if you hate him


----------



## edwardcyh

There is also a lot of talk about Channing Frye being moved because Isiah Thomas have has eyes set on the Zach Randolph.

I really don't understand how NYN can trust Isiah Thomas with coaching after he made those bad trades last year as GM...


----------



## Tersk

New York is just going further and further down the ****hole. They need to trade for superstars and get rid of the long contracts


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> New York is just going further and further down the ****hole. They need to trade for superstars and get rid of the long contracts


To get on the "right" track, it starts at the TOP, and the TOP is not exacting..... boosting any confidence right now.

Can't believe Knicks have fallen this far......


----------



## Saint Baller

Re-build NY re-build

Trade all your players everything, starting from 07 re-build


----------



## StackAttack

YES! SB'S BACK! Heh, I hope you pissed in the Riverwalk.

But anyway. Uh...yeah, now that I think about it...Marion's the perfect guy for us. I mean our needs were always well-known, a slasher who finishes strong. I don't know if we were planning on getting that via draft or what, but a drafted player would take time to develop, whereas Marion's ready to come in and make a difference. Hm...here's a trade idea.

1st Round Pick, KVH (sign first, I'm assuming PHX doesn't know much about the guy, but a big guy who can shoot! Sounds terrific!), Quisy, Stack (I love him, but adding him in is the only way this trade because plausible) for 2nd Round Pick, Marion.

Seems like we'd be giving up a lot. I say find out who PHX is looking into as far as Free Agency, sign em, and then trade em to PHX.

I'm all of a sudden very, very high on this Marion idea. And it makes no sense at all.


----------



## edwardcyh

Darius Miles could be shipped to Houston, according to DraftExpres.com


----------



## Saint Baller

1337 said:


> YES! SB'S BACK! Heh, I hope you pissed in the Riverwalk.
> 
> But anyway. Uh...yeah, now that I think about it...Marion's the perfect guy for us. I mean our needs were always well-known, a slasher who finishes strong. I don't know if we were planning on getting that via draft or what, but a drafted player would take time to develop, whereas Marion's ready to come in and make a difference. Hm...here's a trade idea.
> 
> 1st Round Pick, KVH (sign first, I'm assuming PHX doesn't know much about the guy, but a big guy who can shoot! Sounds terrific!), Quisy, Stack (I love him, but adding him in is the only way this trade because plausible) for 2nd Round Pick, Marion.
> 
> Seems like we'd be giving up a lot. I say find out who PHX is looking into as far as Free Agency, sign em, and then trade em to PHX.
> 
> I'm all of a sudden very, very high on this Marion idea. And it makes no sense at all.


 Hehe thanks, I didnt get to enjoy it... Friend is in the hospital over there after a boating accident


----------



## Tersk

James Posey is opting out of his contract


----------



## The Future7

Yea James Posey caught my eye.

Tersk I know who you are.


----------



## Saint Baller

Everyone does :rollseyes:


----------



## Saint Baller

Tersk said:


> James Posey is opting out of his contract


 Glad he knows he wont win again in Miami, SIGN WITH DALLAS!


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> Everyone does :rollseyes:


I don't...


----------



## The Future7

edwardcyh said:


> I don't...


lol you probably wont find out


----------



## Tersk

As I was watching the NBA Finals, I really thought we could use a guy like Posey.

He shoots the ball really well and could help out on some taller players (McGrady etc). We should find a way, maybe a sign and trade with Miami for Stackhouse?

And you guys are crazy. Leave me out of your drug-trippin circle.


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> lol you probably wont find out


He's not M.C. Hammer?

LOL


----------



## The Future7

lol he's a friend of mine


----------



## Saint Baller

Mine too, from wayyyyy back


----------



## croco

:eek8:


----------



## Dre

What do you guys think about that Marion/Lewis deal?
http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm (3rd down)

Apparently it'd be:
Marion
Barbosa 
27

for 

Lewis
Fortson
10

I think this all depends on what the Suns do with the 10. They could just get another swingman to add to their stable, but if they get rid of Barbosa, they might have to draft Marcus Williams, or another PG, who can't score like Barbosa. I think it's pretty even, since Lewis'll fill in for Marion on offense, and Fortson will try with rebounding. 

What does this mean for us?


----------



## The Future7

For us I think it means that Dirk wont have such a hard time scoring against the Suns. However the Suns will be hard to stop with Lewis. He will shoot the lights out and he can create for himself.


----------



## L

Saint Baller said:


> Shawn Marion to Seattle? Please he is the best player on PHX, yes he is Nash is just the difference maker


I posted this on the nets board concerning the matter of this rumor:

"Lets say the trade is like this: Barbosa, Marion,#27 for Fortson, Lewis and the #10 pick
For the Suns, this is a horrible trade
1) They lose their back up point and best shooter.
2) Fortson isnt well liked in Phoenix, and how is he going to get minutes.
3) You lose the greater players in the deal.
4) Lewis has a player's option in 1 or 2 years i believe, and he would most likely opt out for more $$$.
5) Fortson will probably be just a filler for the deal if it ever happened, and would most likely be waived.

After breaking it down, you just traded the #27 pick, Marion(leading rebounder and very good overall) and Barbosa(back up point and best shooter) for the #10 pick."


----------



## Dre

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> I posted this on the nets board concerning the matter of this rumor:
> 
> "Lets say the trade is like this: Barbosa, Marion,#27 for Fortson, Lewis and the #10 pick
> For the Suns, this is a horrible trade
> 1) They lose their back up point and best shooter.
> 2) Fortson isnt well liked in Phoenix, and how is he going to get minutes.
> 3) You lose the greater players in the deal.
> 4) Lewis has a player's option in 1 or 2 years i believe, and he would most likely opt out for more $$$.
> 5) Fortson will probably be just a filler for the deal if it ever happened, and would most likely be waived.
> 
> After breaking it down, you just traded the #27 pick, Marion(leading rebounder and very good overall) and Barbosa(back up point and best shooter) for the #10 pick."


 Damn, that breakdown makes complete sense. #4 especially, since I think this is about money. I think the Suns saw what they did this year and think they can make another Marion, or close.


----------



## VeN

So uh, why is my pic on this thread? lol Im famous woo hoo!!!


----------



## VeN

Tersk said:


> Sonics give Wilcox QO
> 
> Big trade rumour between Phoenix/Seattle


So uh, Tersk, any reason why youre sporting my picture around?


----------



## edwardcyh

_Dre_ said:


> What do you guys think about that Marion/Lewis deal?
> http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm (3rd down)
> 
> Apparently it'd be:
> Marion
> Barbosa
> 27
> 
> for
> 
> Lewis
> Fortson
> 10
> 
> I think this all depends on what the Suns do with the 10. They could just get another swingman to add to their stable, but if they get rid of Barbosa, they might have to draft Marcus Williams, or another PG, who can't score like Barbosa. I think it's pretty even, since Lewis'll fill in for Marion on offense, and Fortson will try with rebounding.
> 
> What does this mean for us?


Out of all honesty, I see this deal as a trade of Marion & #27 pick for a #10 pick. Barbosa has so much potential, so I think Barbosa = Lewis in the deal...

Rest is all lopsided. Does PHX want to get rid of Marion that bad, or does that 10th pick mean that much to them?


----------



## edwardcyh

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> I posted this on the nets board concerning the matter of this rumor:
> 
> "Lets say the trade is like this: Barbosa, Marion,#27 for Fortson, Lewis and the #10 pick
> For the Suns, this is a horrible trade
> 1) They lose their back up point and best shooter.
> 2) Fortson isnt well liked in Phoenix, and how is he going to get minutes.
> 3) You lose the greater players in the deal.
> 4) Lewis has a player's option in 1 or 2 years i believe, and he would most likely opt out for more $$$.
> 5) Fortson will probably be just a filler for the deal if it ever happened, and would most likely be waived.
> 
> After breaking it down, you just traded the #27 pick, Marion(leading rebounder and very good overall) and Barbosa(back up point and best shooter) for the #10 pick."


Oops... looks like your breakdown is better than mine, with the same result.

Still, why would they want to get rid of Marion that bad?


----------



## Dre

Isiah...if you trade Frye for Randolph...you never deserve any job again, much less a GM job.


----------



## edwardcyh

_Dre_ said:


> Isiah...if you trade Frye for Randolph...you never deserve any job again, much less a GM job.


Amen!

The strangest thing is that EVERYBODY around the league knows this would be a bad trade, except for him.

It's like his move to bring in Jalen... and then his move to bring in what's-his-name from Orlando. (I refuse to even type his name because he's going down as one of the worst teammate and overrated player in my book).

With these moves, my only conclusion is that NYN has a deep pocket book, but Salary Cap will kick in eventually.

What a :clown: 

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller

edwardcyh said:


> Amen!
> 
> The strangest thing is that EVERYBODY around the league knows this would be a bad trade, except for him.
> 
> It's like his move to bring in Jalen... and then his move to bring in what's-his-name from Orlando. (I refuse to even type his name because he's going down as one of the worst teammate and overrated player in my book).
> 
> With these moves, my only conclusion is that NYN has a deep pocket book, but Salary Cap will kick in eventually.
> 
> What a :clown:
> 
> :cheers:


 Agreed

Isiah stay away from basketball unless your playing


----------



## edwardcyh

*Guard could leave in 2008 if upset with team's progress*
By John N. Mitchell
THE WASHINGTON TIMES
June 26, 2006 

Desiring to play for a championship contender, *Washington Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas will seriously consider opting out of his contract in 2008 if he doesn't feel the franchise is committed to building a title-caliber team*, according to multiple sources with knowledge of the situation.

"Gil has made it clear to me that his number one priority is to play for championships," said Dan Fagan, Arenas' agent. "Right now the Wizards aren't a championship-caliber team. But we are confident that [president of basketball operations] Ernie Grunfeld can put one together." 

Arenas, 24, said he would like to have his jersey retired in Washington. But heading into the fourth year of his six-year, $65 million deal, the two-time All-Star wants to make sure the Wizards are progressing toward a championship before he makes a long-term commitment to the club.

The Wizards this season reached the playoffs for the second straight year, ending a league-high streak of 18 seasons in which the franchise failed to make consecutive postseason appearances.

But Arenas saw the Wizards' loss to the Cleveland Cavaliers in the first round as a step back from the previous season. Washington defeated the Chicago Bulls in the first round in 2005 before losing to Shaquille O'Neal and the Miami Heat in the second.

"I don't want to take a step back," he said. "It's hard to recover from that sometimes."

Arenas said he wants to spend his prime years knowing he will compete for a championship every year. Washington last won a championship in 1978 and is not considered a threat to win the Southeast Division, let alone compete for a championship.

"That is what I play this game for," Arenas said. "Ninety-five percent of the players in this league want to win a championship more than anything else. I won't be happy just making it to the playoffs every year and that's it. I want to compete for a championship in my young years."

Arenas has had multiple conversations with teammates concerning his future in Washington. 

"We've talked about it," said forward Jared Jeffries, a soon-to-be restricted free agent. "They have a chance to build something big in Washington with Gil. He can do so many things on the court and he gets better each year. 

"But Gil knows that the window [to win a title] is small. He'll be in the prime of his career in the next few years. I know he wants to play for a championship more than anything." 

The Wizards can offer Arenas an extension next summer. If at that time Arenas is not satisfied with the Wizards' progress, he could let the team know he intends to opt out of his contract and allow the team to consider trading him.

Such was the case with Tracy McGrady and the Orlando Magic. 

The Magic went 42-40 during the 2002-03 season -- the same record the Wizards had last season -- and lost to Detroit in the first round of the playoffs. The next season, Orlando won just 21 games. 

Sensing the Magic would not acquire the players necessary to compete for a championship, McGrady declined to negotiate an extension and eventually was traded to the Houston Rockets. 

The Wizards generally are considered a good team, though one with significant defensive shortcomings. But unless they upgrade at a few positions -- especially in the frontcourt -- the Wizards could be stuck in a situation similar to the one in which they found themselves in in the 2005-06 season: barely making the playoffs. 

"They've done a good job building it to this point," said one agent, who spoke on the condition of anonymity. "Now the question is are they willing to make the commitments necessary to take it to the next level? Look at Miami and Dallas. They went out and put very good players around their superstars. 

"On the other hand, look at a guy like Kevin Garnett. Are you telling me that he's not a great player? Of course not. But it's highly unlikely that he's ever going to win a championship." 

The Heat last week won their first championship by teaming Shaquille O'Neal with 24-year-old Dwyane Wade the past three seasons. Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban has his critics, but he has spent money -- perhaps even overpaid -- to surround Dirk Nowitzki, 28, with arguably the deepest and most talented roster in the league. 

Arenas also has indicated he would be disappointed if coach Eddie Jordan does not receive a contract extension. Jordan is in the final year of his contract. 

"I'll even say, if he's not here I don't want to be here," Arenas said after the playoff loss to Cleveland. "I'll even go that far. That's how badly I want him here." 

Failing to keep Arenas would be nothing short of disastrous. 

Arenas averaged 29.3 points a game last season, fourth-best in the NBA and second in franchise history to Walt Bellamy's 31.6 average in 1962. 

He scored at least 40 points 11 times during the regular season -- third in the league behind Kobe Bryant (27) and Allen Iverson (15). He ranked second in the league in 3-point baskets made (199). 

Considering that the Milwaukee Bucks' Michael Redd received a maximum contract ($90 million) when he re-signed with that club in the last offseason, there is little doubt Arenas will be looking at a big deal as well.


----------



## The Future7

Arenas is so damn good. I would trade Terry and Daniels or Terry and Stack just to get him right now. Him and Dirk would be crazy.


----------



## Saint Baller

Maybe if he does leave he could sign with Dallas, he wants to win so bad he'd love to be here


----------



## The Future7

IMO he would fit perfect for the Mavs. He can shoot and he can get inside at will. He would really cause the defenses problems because Dirk wouldnt be the main focus anymore.


----------



## Saint Baller

If he played the second option he'd be perfect. It'd take wayyyy more pressure off Dirk and sometimes free him up too


----------



## The Future7

Arenas wouldnt demand the ball as much as he does in Washington. He knows theres talent around him. I could really see this working out. The defense would always stay honest because if they leave Dirk, Arenas is still there, if they leave Arenas, Dirk is still there. I think this will provide more consistency in the team.


----------



## Saint Baller

As I said, play the second option your good

I could see this as a Kobe-Shaq tandem except positioned down

Maybe just a tandem? Like both options who ever gets it first? lol


----------



## Jet

Saint Baller said:


> As I said, play the second option your good
> 
> I could see this as a Kobe-Shaq tandem except positioned down
> 
> Maybe just a tandem? Like both options who ever gets it first? lol


Yeah, but Shaq and Kobe both had like the biggest egos on the planet. I would love to see Arenas on the team, but I doubt its gonna happen, and like Future said, I would also be willing to trade Stack and Terry to get him. lol Stack would be going back to where he was.


----------



## The Future7

[email protected] back in Washington


----------



## Saint Baller

Man remember how Washington wanted Stack out soo bad?


----------



## Ninjatune

I'm sure Washington would want some of our young talent instead of a Terry/Stack combo. No doubt they would be hunting for Harris/Howard/Daniels somewhere in the deal.


----------



## Saint Baller

Unless they are desperate


----------



## edwardcyh

*C’s may deal first pick: Ainge eyes top veteran*
By Steve Bulpett
Tuesday, June 27, 2006 - Updated: 10:18 AM EST

While the Celtics are enamored of many of the players in tomorrow night’s NBA Draft, their first choice would be none of the above or below. League sources confirmed that the Celts are hunting hard for a quality veteran, offering in trade some combination of their No. 7 overall pick and a young player or two. 

The Celtics placed calls regarding Shawn Marion, Rashard Lewis, Richard Jefferson, Allen Iverson and Kevin Garnett, and while it’s entirely possible none of the discussions will bear fruit (the Iverson talk weeks ago was brief and appears ended), it seems clear that Danny Ainge is acting on the need for experience.

While refusing to get specific, the Celtics’ director of basketball operations addressed the larger issue yesterday.

“I don’t know,” Ainge said in regard to trading his first-round pick. “There’s a chance. We’re still having conversations. There are some deals that I would like to do for the pick, but I have no idea if we can find a partner and do what we want to do. We need good players. I keep saying I’m not interested in run-of-the-mill veterans. I’m looking for talent. 

“So if there’s an All-Star veteran to be had for a couple of young guys or a draft pick and one of the young guys, I would do that. But we’re trying to develop great players.” 

Later, Ainge added, “right now I would say that for the first time since I’ve been here we have chips to play, so that’s good.” 

If Ainge is unable to make a deal, the feeling is Villanova guard Randy Foye could be the pick, especially if Washington’s Brandon Roy is taken in the first six. 

Foye and fellow point guards Rajon Rondo and Marcus Williams were at the C’s facility in Waltham for their second visits yesterday. Foye’s overall game and Rondo’s speed were most impressive in a session that also included Cedric Simmons, Wes Wilkinson, Nik Caner-Medley and Anton Gavel. 

It’s clear the Celts are pondering the point guard position in particular, and Ainge said he expects them all to be on the board when the C’s pick. But one should not read into that as any displeasure with Delonte West. Some around the club feel he may be ideally suited as the first guard off the bench. 

“I think you guys know that I love Delonte West,” Ainge said. “I’m not sure there’s a player in this draft that I would trade for Delonte West. That’s the high regard that we have for Delonte. Delonte’s value is his versatility. He’s proven last year without ever playing it before that he can play point guard and be successful. And we know he can play two-guard and be successful.” 

After checking out yesterday’s session, coach Doc Rivers, too, is also fine with the uncertainty. 

“I feel pretty comfortable actually,” Rivers said. “I like where we’re at. I think we’re going to end up with a good player. I don’t know what type of player. We’re probably going to look at the best player available for us and just do it. If there’s a project there, we’re not scared to take him.”

Though Ainge has a pretty strong line on what the Celtics have and how the kids are developing over the summer, he is still searching for clues as to how the draft will shake down. 

“Just reading stuff out of Toronto, they claim that there are like six people that they’re still considering for the No. 1 (pick),” he said. “I do think it’s confusing. I would say there are guys that could go No. 1 and they could slip to us at No. 7. It’s a very unique draft. It’s not as top heavy as most drafts. The way I look at this draft is you could take the No. 1 pick, and in most drafts say that that’s No. 6. That’s just a number. But after that it’s a normal draft.” 

In light of that, Ainge would only consider moving down or out of the draft, if he moves at all. 

“I’ve had conversations about going up, but I think that the price to move up isn’t worth the price,” Ainge said.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Sonics ponder what to do with 10th pick
Team considering trading to add 2007 selection*

By GARY WASHBURN
P-I REPORTER

All that separates the Sonics from Wednesday's NBA draft is one more long day of meetings to determine what to do with the 10th pick.

The Sonics are still pondering moving down in the draft and are trying to acquire another pick for next year's draft, which is expected to be the best since the 1984 draft that featured Michael Jordan and Hakeem Olajuwon. 

Seattle worked out six players this past weekend, but former University of Washington forward Bobby Jones pulled out of the workout, citing soreness, much to the chagrin of club officials. Jones has worked out for at least 11 teams and had a scheduled audition for the Mavericks on Monday.

Jones is emerging as a solid second-round pick because of his defensive prowess and a solid midrange jumper that he didn't display consistently with the Huskies. The Sonics have two second-round picks -- Nos. 40 and 53 -- but almost certainly will deal 53 on draft day for a future second rounder.

Gifted Swiss swingman Thabo Sefolosha, an intriguing but virtually unknown player outside European basketball circles, worked out Saturday. 

The Sonics also worked out Missouri's Thomas Gardner, South Carolina small forward Tarence Kinsey, Arizona defensive stopper Chris Rodgers, Boston College bruising forward Craig Smith and Charlotte forward Curtis Withers. 

Club management did not want workouts this week, giving it two full days to deliberate on the first-round pick. Another important pick could be at 40, where the Sonics are convinced they can get a valuable player.

"I believe we can get a contributor at 40," general manager Rick Sund said last week. "People want to say that this is a bad draft, but I think this draft has a lot of talent and from 15 to 45, you might be able to get a player that can help your team."

*Meanwhile, an NBA executive said there is no truth to the rumor that Seattle is talking a Rashard Lewis-Shawn Marion deal so the Sonics can move down in the draft. 

The official indicated that the Suns are shopping Marion because they need salary space to attempt to re-sign Tim Thomas, Boris Diaw and Leandro Barbosa in the next few years. Marion is scheduled to earn more than $48 million over the three seasons. It's highly unlikely that the Sonics, who are battling the city over refurbishing KeyArena and have an unsettled ownership situation, would take on such a contract in addition to Ray Allen's $80 million deal.*

P-I reporter Gary Washburn can be reached at 206-448-8006 or [email protected].


----------



## edwardcyh

*Lewis wants to remain a Sonic*
By Percy Allen
Seattle Times staff reporter

If the Sonics' concerns about Rashard Lewis potentially opting out of his contract at the end of the 2006-07 season are behind the latest trade rumor involving Phoenix's Shawn Marion, then they need not worry.

Lewis said Monday he wants to sign a two-year extension with Seattle this summer and hopes to "put an end to my name always coming up in stuff like this at this time of the year."

"I've put a lot of thought into it [signing an extension] during the season and now, and I would love to finish my career in Seattle and be on one team my entire career," he said in a phone interview. "I don't know if that will happen. I don't know if I can do that because that rarely happens in the NBA today."

Lewis, a one-time All-Star who was drafted in the second round (No. 32 overall) in 1998, has spent the past eight seasons in Seattle. At times during the Sonics' 35-47 campaign last season, he questioned the direction of the team's management and ownership, which he attributed to frustration.

Those disgruntled feelings may have soothed, but because he has stated several times he wants to play for a team contending for a championship, there's a belief around the NBA that Lewis will exercise a clause in his contract after the season that voids the final two years of his contract.

That belief may be the genesis of the speculation that has Seattle sending the No. 10 pick in Wednesday's draft along with Lewis and Danny Fortson to Phoenix for Marion, guard Leandro Barbosa and the No. 21 selection.

Reached late Sunday night, general manager Rick Sund declined comment on draft and trade rumors. However, Suns officials denied the report, according to the Arizona Republic.

Because of the players involved, a Western Conference official who asked for anonymity said he believed the Sonics initiated the talks.

*According to the source, Suns chairman Jerry Colangelo would never inquire about Fortson because the Sonics forward sued him, claiming defamation stemming from a 2003 incident, in which Colangelo called Fortson a "thug" for his involvement in a play that broke former Sun Zarko Cabarkapa's wrist.

Colangelo, the managing director of the U.S. men's national team, also supposedly is upset with Lewis because he declined an invitation to compete with Team USA this summer.*

Lewis doesn't know, nor does he seem to care, which side began the dialogue, but he wants the Sonics to know his intentions.

"Summertime is a time for business, and I knew it would come to this, me being in trade rumors, because of the situation I'm in with my contract," Lewis said. "The organization may not believe me, but I'm happy. I would love to stay there, but I understand that they've got to do what's in the best interest of the team."

On Friday, Sund indicated he hadn't been swamped with trade requests and declined to speculate on the odds of Seattle making a draft-day deal.

"In fairness to the players, it's always been my policy not to comment on any rumors or put any guesswork into what might happen," he said. "I'll say this: Do we talk? Yes. Or I should say, we listen more than anything else.

"This time of year, you're on the phone just getting familiar with other teams and what they need. You may not do anything now, but down the line those conversations tend to lead to something else."

Sund had been in a dialogue with Milwaukee officials for about a year before pulling off the five-player swap that included Ray Allen and Gary Payton in 2003. Sund also spoke with Denver months before the teams agreed on the four-team, nine-player trade involving Earl Watson and Reggie Evans in February.

"Rick and Wally [Walker] make those decisions when it comes to trades and things like that," said Dave Pendergraft, the Sonics' director of player personnel. "Our job, for me and Rosie [head scout Steve Rosenberry] is to make sure they have all the information they need."

Since arriving in June 2001, Sund has made two draft-day trades. Neither has been of the blockbuster variety.

Last year, he sent second-rounder Lawrence Robert (No. 55 overall) to Memphis for a future second-round pick and cash considerations. In '04, he dealt Andre Emmett (No. 35 overall) to the Grizzlies in a similar deal.

Last week, Sund appeared pleased with the direction of the Sonics despite their worst season in 30 years. He talked about re-signing forward Chris Wilcox, to whom they've extended a qualifying offer that makes him a restricted free agent, and tweaking the roster through the draft and free agency.

Coach Bob Hill has continually pushed for adding a three-point shooter off the bench (perhaps J.J. Redick), as well as a veteran big man to nurture young centers Johan Petro and Robert Swift.

Days before the season ended, Lewis said he was open to discussing a two-year extension with the Sonics. On Friday, Sund characterized the Lewis negotiations, which can't begin until September because of NBA rules, as "on the backburner" and said the team has more pressing concerns — presumably, the draft.

"I've come to expect the unexpected," Lewis said. "I've been around long enough to know that it [rumors] may be nothing, but then again, it may be something. You never know."

Percy Allen: 206-464-2278 or [email protected]


----------



## edwardcyh

*Pacers' Stojakovic becomes free agent*
By Mike Wells
[email protected]

Indiana Pacers forward Peja Stojakovic opted out the final year of his contract today, making him a free agent.

The three-time All-Star, who said during the regular season he would take that action, was scheduled to make $8.2 million next season.

The free agent negotiating period begins July 1, and teams can start signing players July 12. Pacers officials have said they want to re-sign Stojakovic, who was acquired from Sacramento for Ron Artest on Jan. 25.

"We are going to see what's out there and listen to what other teams have to say, but Peja is the Pacers to lose," Stojakovic's agent, David Bauman, said. "The contract he signed before was done as a restricted free agent, so he didn't really get a chance to test the market."

Stojakovic, 29, who made $7.6 million this past season, hopes to get a raise and lock in a long-term contract. The Pacers can sign him for up to six years, while other teams can only sign him to a five-year deal.

"Anyone that says it's not about money is a liar," Bauman said. "Peja is going to get his big contract. Peja likes the Pacers because they have a base to build off. . . . Peja is a guy that can give a lot more than what he showed last year."

Stojakovic averaged 19.5 points and shot 46 percent from the field in 40 games with the Pacers. He missed four of the six games against the New Jersey Nets in the first round of the playoffs with a right knee injury. The Pacers were 0-4 in those games.
Bauman said Stojakovic's knee is completely healthy.

Call star reporter Mike Wells at (317) 444-6053


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Pacers' Stojakovic becomes free agent*


I know THAT opened my eyes... :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> I know THAT opened my eyes... :biggrin:


There's your spot up shooter right there. I know I HATED his guts when he was destroying us in SacTown.


----------



## The Future7

Would be nice to get him cheap but thats not happening.


----------



## Ninjatune

The Future7 said:


> Would be nice to get him *cheap *but thats not happening.


Who have we ever gotten cheap? Seems we always have to overpay for decent names.


----------



## Saint Baller

Your right, if he wants a win though he will come to Dallas if he wants cash its any where else


----------



## edwardcyh

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Who have we ever gotten cheap? Seems we always have to overpay for decent names.


Unfortunately, money talks...


----------



## The Future7

Damn right money talks.


----------



## L

Or hot women for you guys.:nonono:


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Or hot women for you guys.:nonono:


Sounds like a bitter statement. :angel:


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> Sounds like a bitter statement. :angel:


i didnt do anything:angel:


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> i didnt do anything:angel:


LOL... you sounded like you have something against "hot women."


----------



## L

Nah, im not too hot but not too cold. and im fine with that.


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Nah, im not too hot but not too cold. and im fine with that.


----------



## L

But i hate fishes now. check the prison thread on what I do to fishes when they try to kill me or Bunny.


----------



## The Future7

Telfair to Boston for #7 pick.
Nice for Portland.


----------



## Ninjatune

Telfair = Overrated


----------



## StackAttack

Ainge = Moron


----------



## Tersk

It's not just 7 for Telfair

Boston Trades:
#7
Raef LaFrentz
2008 2nd round pick

Portland Trades:
Sebastian Telfair
Theo Ratliff

Also,possibly - Houston trades #8 for Shane Battier


----------



## StackAttack

Put Dickau's name next to LaFrentz's.

What do you guys think of the Bull's Swiss guy? I don't remember his name, but whatever footage I saw, I liked. I would have really liked if we traded our pick, Quisy, cash, and possibly someone's paid salary (I had no idea that you could do that until tonight) for him, and I think the Bulls may have gone for it.


----------



## The Future7

The Blazers are going to work tonight.


----------



## StackAttack

They're being absolutely retarded.

The Bulls are also going to work, and they're being extremely smart. I'm impressed by Paxon.


----------



## The Future7

Paxon is just Great. He is too good.


----------



## Saint Baller

This is the first time in a while I have seen Paxson do somthing THIS good


----------



## StackAttack

Charlie Villanueva for TJ Ford, confirmed.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2506311

Paxson will supposedly offer an insane contract to Ben Wallace at midnight tonight, with rumors of Wallace having bought a house in Chicago.


----------



## StackAttack

An hour from now the verbal agreements will probably begin...


----------



## The Future7

This seems like it will be one of the most active offseasons in a while.


----------



## L

*new Trade! Raps Trade Villanueva To The Bucks For Tj Ford> Reported On Espn News!*
i put in bold because i dont like that trade much!


----------



## StackAttack

StackAttack said:


> Charlie Villanueva for TJ Ford, confirmed.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2506311
> 
> Paxson will supposedly offer an insane contract to Ben Wallace at midnight tonight, with rumors of Wallace having bought a house in Chicago.


 beat you to it bunny girl


----------



## L

StackAttack said:


> beat you to it bunny girl


:curse:


----------



## SMDre

2dumb2live said:


> *new Trade! Raps Trade Villanueva To The Bucks For Tj Ford> Reported On Espn News!*
> i put in bold because i dont like that trade much!


I like the trade for the Raptors side. Ford is extremely quick and is unselfish. He should really help Bosh out a lot. Almost Nash and Stoudemire like.


----------



## StackAttack

Cassell - Destination unknown, but not the Clippers
Radmonovic - Lakers
Peja - Hornets
Tim Thomas - Clippers

Those all shocked me greatly, save Radmonovic. Wow. More than anything, this is evidence the Mavs or Spurs, both looking for veteran point guards, have made calls to Cassell. And the Tim Thomas thing...I have absolutely no idea.

None of this is confirmed until July 12, btw, when contract signing officially begins.


----------



## Saint Baller

> 1. Mavericks. They broke through with a young team and will be better next year.
> 2. Suns. Add the best young big man to a Western Conference finalist and you could have a title team.
> 3. Heat. Shaq is easing into old age but likely will have another productive year or two.
> 4. Pistons. Flip Saunders has a summer to figure out a puzzling playoff meltdown.
> 5. Spurs. The Duncan-Ginobili-Parker trio endures.
> 6. Clippers. One-hit wonder? We'll know when we see what happens with Sam Cassell.
> 7. Cavaliers. The next step: determining whether Larry Hughes is the ideal running mate for LeBron.
> 8. Nuggets. Trading Kenyon Martin is an option, but this team needs shooters (still).
> 9. Nets. Upgrades are needed in the frontcourt and on the bench.
> 10. Kings. Fiery Eric Musselman and feisty Ron Artest together? This should be good.
> 11. Grizzlies. The three-year playoff streak is alive. So is the 12-game playoff losing streak.
> 12. Pacers. They need a healthy, incident-free season.
> 13. Jazz. If their young frontcourt stays on the floor, they'll make the playoffs.
> 14. Rockets. Jeff Van Gundy's less than impressive tenure could be nearing an end.
> 15. Wizards. Until they play defense, they won't challenge the Heat.
> 16. Bulls. A strong finish, the No. 2 pick and plenty of cap space can't hurt.
> 17. Lakers. They changed their style in the playoffs, when Kobe shared the ball. Now what?
> 18. Hornets. Chris Paul's greatest achievement: giving a battered franchise hope.
> 19. Timberwolves. No franchise has done more to let its superstar down.
> 20. Magic. Dwight Howard is the East's best young big man. Darko? We'll see.
> 21. Warriors. Stop us if you've heard this -- lots of good players, lots of potential, this could be their year ...
> 22. Bucks. It's time to let Andrew Bogut step up and shine.
> 23. SuperSonics. Whatever personnel changes are made, they must figure out how to defend.
> 24. Celtics. Ainge's five-year plan heads into Year 4. A championship can't be far away. Right?
> 25. Raptors. The rebuilding has begun, but how long will it take?
> 26. Knicks. Talent? There's some. Issues? So many. Why does Isiah still have a job?
> 27. 76ers. This franchise remains stuck in reverse.
> 28. Hawks. A quality point guard would bring quick improvement.
> 29. Bobcats. One more year and they'll be able to spend some free-agent loot.
> 30. Trail Blazers. What once was a playoff team with bad characters now is just a bad team with bad characters.


Projected for next year

Glad Mavs getting some damn respect


----------



## L

The Dynasty said:


> Projected for next year
> 
> Glad Mavs getting some damn respect


Not the perfect list. Nuggets better than Nets, Kings, and Grizz. Come on now.:naughty: And i think the rockets are way too low and why are the knicks ahead of the sixers? Things are far worse in NY.


----------



## The Future7

Yes! The Bulls get Ben Wallace. Damn I'm happy


----------



## Tersk

Really, link me..


----------



## The Future7

It was on ESPN news


----------



## Seed

you never know this could be a way to lure more money from Detroit


----------



## t1no

The Future7 said:


> Yes! The Bulls get Ben Wallace. Damn I'm happy


So am i, i think the Bulls have a good chance winning the east next year. But Ben Wallace and Tyson Chandler in the same team playing Center and PF, good defense but where is the offense?


----------



## Seed

yea I mean what happens when they go up against a good perimeter defensive team like us 

Look at it this way:
PG - Harris
SG - Griffin/Buckner(if we get him in exchange of griffin highly doubt it though)
SF - Howard 

That team will be weak once they go up against teams with great perimeter defense

also Miami might be able to still beat them

PG - Payton/Anderson
SG - Wade
SF - Posey
and Wallace couldn't even slow down shaq


----------



## The Future7

Gordon can score, Nocioni proved he can become an offensive threat in the playoffs, Kirk can also score. Their not that bad offensively. As long as their defense holds the opposing team to less points than them, they should be fine.


----------



## t1no

The Future7 said:


> Gordon can score, Nocioni proved he can become an offensive threat in the playoffs, Kirk can also score. Their not that bad offensively. As long as their defense holds the opposing team to less points than them, they should be fine.


No but then look we don't have to play any zone, all 1-1. They had the same problem against the Heat in the playoffs.


----------



## SMDre

t1no said:


> So am i, i think the Bulls have a good chance winning the east next year. But Ben Wallace and Tyson Chandler in the same team playing Center and PF, good defense but where is the offense?


Chandler is almost but gone. They have been shopping him like crazy. Just not enough teams are bitting because of his contract.


----------



## Tersk

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285155

Link to all free agent moves this offseason. Post there!


----------



## L

So what are your predictions for the eastern conference since the Bulls got Wallace?
Mine:
1) Heat
2) Cavs
3) Nets
4) Bulls
5) Pistons
6) Magic
7) Pacers
8) Wizards


----------



## Seed

don't know about the pacers anymore unless they do something spectacular. 

Bucks could still be something. 1-5 is about right maybe a few changes Wizards will be a lock for sure. Pacers and Magic are iffy right now


----------



## Shady*

The Dynasty said:


> Shawn Marion to Seattle? Please he is the best player on PHX, yes he is Nash is just the difference maker


Amare?


----------



## t1no

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Amare?


Amare yes but injured Amare? Who knows, the Suns are going to have a lot of trouble w/o Shawn Marion (If he leaves). Shawn Marion is like Ben Wallace, even though he is not the best player in the Suns but he is the most important or second most important player in the Suns. Marion is perfect for the system that the Suns play, w/o him it's going to be tough for Nash.


----------



## The Future7

2dumb2live said:


> So what are your predictions for the eastern conference since the Bulls got Wallace?
> Mine:
> 1) Heat
> 2) Cavs
> 3) Nets
> 4) Bulls
> 5) Pistons
> 6) Magic
> 7) Pacers
> 8) Wizards


I like the Heat, Nets and Bulls.

1) Heat
2) Bulls
3) Nets
4) Cavs
5) Pistons
6) Wizards
7) Pacers
8) Magic

I actually think the Bulls can become the #1 seed. Ben Wallace makes a big difference on defense and on the inside. They didnt have that in the playoffs and took the Heat to 6. What would have happened if they had Wallace? I'll keep the Heat at #1 because Wade's game is on a level above everyone and I expect him to play the same way next season. Cavs can easily take the Bulls spot but I think the Bulls have a better team. Pistons are unpredictable, they might not be that bad without Wallace. I know their defense suffered a big loss. The Wizards, Pacers, Magic and Bucks are all interchangeable.


----------



## StackAttack

Apparently the Bulls are making a move for KG...if that ends up going through, just give them the title now...

Chandler + Deng + Ty Thomas for KG seems like one of the only plausible KG trade scenarios I've seen.


----------



## croco

The Future7 said:


> I like the Heat, Nets and Bulls.
> 
> 1) Heat
> 2) Bulls
> 3) Nets
> 4) Cavs
> 5) Pistons
> 6) Wizards
> 7) Pacers
> 8) Magic
> 
> I actually think the Bulls can become the #1 seed. Ben Wallace makes a big difference on defense and on the inside. They didnt have that in the playoffs and took the Heat to 6. What would have happened if they had Wallace? I'll keep the Heat at #1 because Wade's game is on a level above everyone and I expect him to play the same way next season. Cavs can easily take the Bulls spot but I think the Bulls have a better team. Pistons are unpredictable, they might not be that bad without Wallace. I know their defense suffered a big loss. The Wizards, Pacers, Magic and Bucks are all interchangeable.


But how much better can you get on defense than the Bulls were percentage-wise in the last two years ? I really like their offseason so far, but they are still no contenders unless they get someone who can score in the lowpost. Right now the East looks wide-open, the Heat have to address some of their problems they had in the regular season, Detroit has lost the most important player, the Pacers are no more contenders, the Cavs are the dark horses IMO. If the Nets add one or two bench players and Krstic develops, they could win the East. But it's more guess than knowledge:

1. Heat 
2. Nets
3. Bulls
4. Cavs
5. Pistons
6. Magic
7. Raptors
8. Pacers

It's tough, I also could've picked the Pistons as No. 1 ...


----------



## L

i changed my mind, and yes im allowed to change my predictions if teams started playing today:biggrin:

1) Heat(55-27)
2) Cavs(54-28)
3) Nets(51-31)
4) Bulls(50-32)
5) Pistons(48-34)
6) Magic(44-38)
7) Pacers(42-40)
8) Wizards(40-42)
9) Bucks(37-45)
10) Raptors(37-45)
11) Celtics(34-48)
12) Sixers(34-48)
13) Hawks(27-53)
14) Bobcats(26-54)
15) Knicks(19-63)


----------



## The Future7

2dumb2live said:


> i changed my mind, and yes im allowed to change my predictions if teams started playing today:biggrin:
> 
> 1) Heat(55-27)
> 2) Cavs(54-28)
> 3) Nets(51-31)
> 4) Bulls(50-32)
> 5) Pistons(48-34)
> 6) Magic(44-38)
> 7) Pacers(42-40)
> 8) Wizards(40-42)
> 9) Bucks(37-45)
> 10) Raptors(37-45)
> 11) Celtics(34-48)
> 12) Sixers(34-48)
> 13) Hawks(27-53)
> 14) Bobcats(26-54)
> *15) Knicks(19-63)*


That did not make me laugh. I cant see my home team being dissed like this. They will not get 63 losses. They will have 38-42 wins.
Im beginning to think the Pacers wont make the playoffs. JO will not carry that team. He's a great player but he is not carrying that team. Knicks, Raps and Bucks will be fighting for the 8th spot if the Pacers dont improve or make a move.


----------



## Jet

The Knicks arent going to have 19 wins.. they will probably get 33 or so. I dont expect them to be close to .500 because of their record last year, and the fact they still havent added any great talents to their team this offseason. Theres no way they are doing worse though


----------



## croco

Jet said:


> The Knicks arent going to have 19 wins.. they will probably get 33 or so. I dont expect them to be close to .500 because of their record last year, and the fact they still havent added any great talents to their team this offseason. Theres no way they are doing worse though


Knicks won't make the playoffs like you said, but they are going to win more than 30 games.


----------



## L

Hello, most nets fans give knicks a poor record.:biggrin:


----------



## Dre

Watch the Knicks shock everybody...if they run, which Isiah wants to do, they can make the playoffs. If they cannot make the playoffs, running, with Marbury, Francis, Crawford, Frye, Robinson, Q...come on.


----------



## L

Lebron accepts 5yr extension, saw it on espnnews, blah blah blah.


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Lebron accepts 5yr extension, saw it on espnnews, blah blah blah.


LOL... were you not expecting that? :biggrin:


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... were you not expecting that? :biggrin:


hence the blah(because of the unexpectedness and i had to say it twice now...) :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

The Pistons have narrowed their search for another wing scorer to Ronald Murray, Chucky Atkins and Tony Delk, according to the Detroit News ...



> *Pistons: Notebook
> 
> Making an impression*
> 
> The flying elbow caught him between the eyes. A lesser man would have been knocked out.
> 
> Nik Caner-Medley , though, didn't come here to get knocked out. He took a few minutes to regain his equilibrium and then proceeded to score 10 points and grab just about every loose ball in the Pistons' 80-67 summer-league victory over the Wizards on Saturday.
> 
> "He's a tough kid, no doubt about that," said Don Zierden , a Pistons assistant coach who is running the team in Las Vegas. " A lot of guys wouldn't have gone back in."
> 
> Caner-Medley, undrafted after starting four years at Maryland, is making a bid to be in an NBA camp next fall, preferably the Pistons.
> 
> "I like him," Pistons coach Flip Saunders said. "He's a guy who's really, really aggressive, plays hard, has the ability to shoot and is a lot more athletic than people give him credit for. He's a guy that's definitely going to play in our league."
> 
> Caner-Medley is strongly-built at 6-foot-8, in the mold of Utah's Matt Harpring . His natural position is small forward but he can play shooting guard. He's big and strong enough to guard some power forwards. As he showed in his pro debut Saturday, he can beat people off the dribble and finish at the basket. Despite an awkward left-handed shooting stroke, he has nice touch from the perimeter.
> 
> The problem, at least for the Pistons, is that Caner-Medley might end up showing too much. The Pistons would love to bring him to training camp to fight for a backup position at small forward, but they expect other teams might get into the bidding.
> 
> Porter's here
> 
> The Pistons are still waiting for a commitment from former Milwaukee Bucks head coach Terry Porter . They have offered Porter an assistant-coaching position, and they expect he will accept. Porter, though, is part of group trying to buy the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> Although their bid appears to be short, Porter doesn't want to commit to the Pistons until the deal is dead. "I don't know how much longer it's going to take," Porter said. The Pistons appear to be willing to wait.
> 
> Free-agent front
> 
> The Pistons have narrowed their search for another wing scorer to three candidates -- Cleveland's Flip Murray , and former Pistons Chucky Atkins and Tony Delk . The Pistons are offering their bi-annual exception, which is a two-year deal worth $3.5 million.
> 
> In the event that all three options fall through, the Pistons also are contemplating acquiring Bobcats veteran point guard Brevin Knight . The Pistons likely would offer Dale Davis in a trade. Both players are in the final year of their contracts.
> 
> Contrary to some reports, the Pistons are not trying to land Atlanta's Al Harrington in a sign-and-trade deal. After Ben Wallace agreed to sign with the Bulls, the Pistons had pitched a deal to Harrington. But after they signed Nazr Mohammed, the Harrington offer was off the table.
> 
> Chris McCosky


----------



## edwardcyh

Some news with T-wolves and some possible FA moves.



> Foye impressive
> 
> Timberwolves General Manager Jim Stack reports that top draft choice Randy Foye of Villanova has proved to be a tough kid who has been very impressive in the Las Vegas Summer League. The guard has averaged 26.5 points and 53.8 percent shooting in his first two games, showing an ability to drive to the basket and draw fouls, an option the team hasn't had in recent seasons.
> 
> "We're looking for him to maybe be a guy who can even expedite the learning curve and maybe be a contributor for us this year," Stack said. Others who have impressed enough to be invited to training camp, according to Stack, are Tyrone Ellis, who was the leading scorer in the European League two years ago and played in Turkey last year, and Jeremy Kelly, an undrafted point guard from Tennessee-Martin. Then there is 6-9, 260-pound center J.P. Batista of Gonzaga, who might get a invitation to camp, but Stack said he has a long way to go before he can play in the NBA.
> 
> As for free agents, Stack said the plan is not to make any moves until the Wolves find out whether they can sign point guard Mike James, who averaged 20.9 points for Toronto last season and is capable of making big shots. The Wolves have made an offer to James and believe they have a good chance of signing him. James has narrowed his choice to the Wolves, Rockets and Mavericks, and his agent, Bill Duffy, told the Houston Chronicle that James would make his decision today.
> 
> Apparently the Los Angeles Lakers don't have any interest in signing free agent and former Wolves point guard Marcus Banks after spending their midlevel exception on Vladimir Radmanovic. Banks could be back in a Wolves uniform.
> 
> Other free agents the Wolves are considering include Reggie Evans, who was with the Seattle SuperSonics and Denver Nuggets last year; Lorenzen Wright, who was with the Memphis Grizzlies; and Darius Songaila, who was with the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## edwardcyh

Is it just me, or Songaila's name has been popping up a lot lately.

Aren't the Spurs interested in him also?


----------



## SMDre

I like what LeBron has done for this off-season. Wade and Bosh have decided to take the short deal. Melo at least thought about it. This will be the trend until the CBA is up.


----------



## StackAttack

Derek Fisher's on the Jazz now...I guess part of our Golden State troubles are over 

I always thought he deserved to be an All-Star, at least once.


----------



## The Future7

Free agency in 3-4 years will be big. Wade, Bron, Bosh, Pierce. Damn. teams need to start getting ready for that.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Hornets owner: New Orleans investors in the lead*
Associated Press

NEW ORLEANS -- A group of New Orleans-based investors are front-runners for gaining a minority share of the Hornets, team owner George Shinn said Wednesday.

Shinn did not reveal how many other competing investors there are, but said there remain people in Oklahoma City who are interested in buying into the Hornets, even after another Oklahoma group led by Clay Bennett bought the Seattle Supersonics on Tuesday.

Negotiations with New Orleans investors are "much more advanced than the other group," Shinn said after meeting with prospective minority owners at the team's headquarters in a downtown New Orleans high rise.

"If we were running a race, the group here is in front," Shinn said. "But I can't predict what's going to happen. We've got to sell sponsorships and the business community has got to step up and help us, but we think a lot of positive things are moving in our direction."

Bennett led a group that at one time was pushing seriously to buy a majority stake in the Hornets. Shinn, however, has refused to sell more than 49 percent, referring to his NBA franchise as "a family business" of which he intends to remain in charge.

Bennett has said he would not seek to move the Sonics for at least a year while he attempts to negotiate a deal with Seattle and the state of Washington for a new arena and a more favorable lease.

Shinn said the Sonics' sale had little impact on the Hornets' plans since he always intended to return the team to New Orleans, barring another natural disaster here.

"Our plan is to come back. I've said that from Day One," Shinn said. "That's the reason what's happened (in Seattle) hasn't affected me one bit."

Shinn said the New Orleans investor group is comprised of about a dozen people who are looking at buying 35 percent of the team. Shinn said he could not disclose how much investors would have to pay for such a share.

The group includes Crescent City Bank and Trust chief Gary Solomon, who so far is the only member to reveal his involvement publicly. A confidentiality agreement prevents those in the negotiations from disclosing any of the participants other than themselves.

Shinn said he could not predict when a sale of minority shares would take place and had not set a deadline.

Under an agreement approved by the state of Louisiana, which owns the New Orleans Arena, *the Hornets will play 35 regular-season games and all playoff games in Oklahoma City during the 2006-07 season*. They will play six regular season home games in New Orleans.

Shinn said he remains enthusiastic about the coming season in Oklahoma City, despite the fact that some fans there may be inclined to turn their attention toward the Sonics.

"Right now that market is in my estimation in love with the Hornets," Shinn said. "I'm pleased with Oklahoma. ... I think they've been great. And the deal was to stay there for two years and we've got one more year, and that's it."


----------



## edwardcyh

*Boone surgery worries Nets* 
July 20, 2006
NY Post 

Concerns about the Nets' depth and size surfaced again yesterday. 

Rookie forward Josh Boone, one of the Nets' two first-round selections last month, underwent successful arthroscopic surgery to repair a torn labrum in his left shoulder yesterday, the team announced. 

"Josh experienced some discomfort in his shoulder during our recent summer league in Orlando," team president Rod Thorn said in a statement. "A subsequent MRI revealed the tear, and all parties involved felt that surgery was the most prudent option at this juncture. We expect him to make a full recovery and to be a contributor to the team during the season." 

The 6-foot-10 Boone will be in a sling for two weeks and then begin rehabilitation. The team set no timetable for his return. Boone underwent the operation, performed by Dr. Riley Williams III, at the Hospital for Special Surgery in Manhattan. 

The Nets are counting on Boone to help alleviate their serious depth and size issues. They were ecstatic drafting him No. 23 - one slot behind his UConn teammate Marcus Williams. 

In Orlando, *Boone averaged 10.6 points and a team-high 7.8 rebounds in five summer league games while shooting .615. But Boone was a nightmare at the foul line, shooting a dismal .278*. 

But the Nets aren't looking at his foul shooting. His size is what intrigues a team with power forward worries. Jason Collins was hampered by leg and knee ailments last season. Reserve Cliff Robinson will be 40 in December (plus, he'll sit the first two games under NBA suspension).


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> *Boone surgery worries Nets*
> July 20, 2006
> NY Post
> 
> Concerns about the Nets' depth and size surfaced again yesterday.
> 
> Rookie forward Josh Boone, one of the Nets' two first-round selections last month, underwent successful arthroscopic surgery to repair a torn labrum in his left shoulder yesterday, the team announced.
> 
> "Josh experienced some discomfort in his shoulder during our recent summer league in Orlando," team president Rod Thorn said in a statement. "A subsequent MRI revealed the tear, and all parties involved felt that surgery was the most prudent option at this juncture. We expect him to make a full recovery and to be a contributor to the team during the season."
> 
> The 6-foot-10 Boone will be in a sling for two weeks and then begin rehabilitation. The team set no timetable for his return. Boone underwent the operation, performed by Dr. Riley Williams III, at the Hospital for Special Surgery in Manhattan.
> 
> The Nets are counting on Boone to help alleviate their serious depth and size issues. They were ecstatic drafting him No. 23 - one slot behind his UConn teammate Marcus Williams.
> 
> In Orlando, *Boone averaged 10.6 points and a team-high 7.8 rebounds in five summer league games while shooting .615. But Boone was a nightmare at the foul line, shooting a dismal .278*.
> 
> But the Nets aren't looking at his foul shooting. His size is what intrigues a team with power forward worries. Jason Collins was hampered by leg and knee ailments last season. Reserve Cliff Robinson will be 40 in December (plus, he'll sit the first two games under NBA suspension).


well, now the Nets will be more active in FA. Rumors are saying they are after Evans,Pollard,Voshkul,and Aaron Williams.


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> well, now the Nets will be more active in FA. Rumors are saying they are after Evans,Pollard,Voshkul,and Aaron Williams.


Not sure about Pollard, but the others should fit ok with the Nets.


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> Not sure about Pollard, but the others should fit ok with the Nets.


Are the Mavs looking at any other bigs? I think the frontcourt should add another big just in case.

I dont think i got all the bigs.....:
Diop/Dampier/Mbenga
Dirk/Croshere


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Are the Mavs looking at any other bigs? I think the frontcourt should add another big just in case.
> 
> I dont think i got all the bigs.....:
> Diop/Dampier/Mbenga
> Dirk/Croshere


There hasn't been much talk about getting other major players because Dallas doesn't really need to be rebuilt. Improvement in some of the positions should be sufficient for another run next season.

Cro replacing KVH was huge.

Losing Griff and signing Bucker was an upgrade.

Adding Ager and losing Daniels should even each other out considering a lot of cash was freed up for JHo

There are still couple issues on the table, primarily money related:

*Limited Salary Protection: Rawle Marshall (no salary protection for 06-07, but will increase to full if not waived before 8/8/06), Josh Powell (no salary protection for 06-07, but will increase to full if not waived before 10/2/06) *

I doubt Cuban is losing sleep over the $ for Marshall and Powell.


----------



## L

Some more details:

Josh Boone out 4-6 months following shoulder surgery

EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) -- Nets First-round draft pick Josh
Boone might miss up to half of his rookie season because of
shoulder surgery.

New Jersey president Rod Thorn says the former University of
Connecticut forward will be sidelined four-to-six months following
an operation to repair a torn labrum.

The 23rd pick overall was not expected to be a starter for the
Atlantic Division champs. But the agile six-foot-ten player was
expected to be in their rotation and to give them a shot-blocking
presence.

Thorn says Boone could not tell the Nets when the injury
happened.

*Thorn says the Nets will look on the free agent market for a big
man who can help right away.*

Well, this sucks because im a nets fan. If the nets dont sign a big in the FA they wont be any better than they were last year.


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> There hasn't been much talk about getting other major players because Dallas doesn't really need to be rebuilt. Improvement in some of the positions should be sufficient for another run next season.
> 
> Cro replacing KVH was huge.
> 
> Adding Ager and Buckner and losing Daniels should work out to be somewhat or an "upgrade."
> 
> There are still couple issues on the table, primarily money related:
> 
> *Limited Salary Protection: Rawle Marshall (no salary protection for 06-07, but will increase to full if not waived before 8/8/06), Josh Powell (no salary protection for 06-07, but will increase to full if not waived before 10/2/06) *
> 
> *I doubt Cuban is losing sleep over the $ for Marshall and Powell*.


I wouldnt be either if i was in his shoes.But i think we need another big here because Croshere is kind of injury prone.


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Well, this sucks because im a nets fan. If the nets dont sign a big in the FA they wont be any better than they were last year.


Elson is still out there.


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> Elson is still out there.


hes most likely going back to denver or going to SA.

There are still plenty of guys out there and can be solid for my favorite team in the east.(Evans,pollard,Ely,Wright,Voshkul,Williams)


----------



## L

I cant believe no one posted about nash's new cut in this thread. It is groundbreaking. It deserves to be here not some other thread!


----------



## xray

2dumb2live said:


> I cant believe no one posted about nash's new cut in this thread. It is groundbreaking. It deserves to be here not some other thread!


Makes you wonder how it will effect his play; will it liberate him to achieve new heights, or is he Sampson? :barbell:


----------



## t1no

2dumb2live said:


> I wouldnt be either if i was in his shoes.But i think we need another big here because Croshere is kind of injury prone.


I agree, Reggie Evans :banana: , he's too much money though.


----------



## Dre

Not really. I think he'd come for a LLE.


----------



## L

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2525550
Kings to get new arena.


----------



## xray

2dumb2live said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2525550
> Kings to get new arena.


You wonder if this Seattle-New Orleans-OKC fiasco is pushing deals through. :makeadeal


----------



## xray

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...es/MYSA072206.1C.BKNspurs.center.1375805.html

Spurs are done. Looks like they want to be good for a long time, rather than throwing money around in desperation. 

I applaud. :clap:


----------



## L

The raps are really active this offseason arent they?
http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9568392


----------



## The Future7

bray1967 said:


> http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...es/MYSA072206.1C.BKNspurs.center.1375805.html
> 
> Spurs are done. Looks like they want to be good for a long time, rather than throwing money around in desperation.
> 
> I applaud. :clap:


The Spurs are a really well run organiztion. They use their money wisely and you rarely hear people say that any of their players are overpaid.


----------



## StackAttack

Their scouting staff's insane.


----------



## edwardcyh

Just a note, Spurs is a small market team, so they can't really afford to toss their money around like Cuban. 

There *IS* reason why this small market team won 3 rings already...

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Just a note, Spurs is a small market team, so they can't really afford to toss their money around like Cuban.
> 
> There *IS* reason why this small market team won 3 rings already...
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:


Now I take over as their GM, and the first move I make is the drafting of T-Mac.

Looks like there's a new sheriff in town. :makeadeal :bsmile: :krazy:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Now I take over as their GM, and the first move I make is the drafting of T-Mac.
> 
> Looks like there's a new sheriff in town. :makeadeal :bsmile: :krazy:


I was debating whether to pick up Amare or T-Mac, but I figured there are so few good centers around....


----------



## L

Providing you with the up-to-date nba news.

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sport...-15089541c.html


----------



## L

2dumb2live said:


> Providing you with the up-to-date nba news.
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/content/sport...-15089541c.html


omg the linked is bad! it wasnt 5 minutes ago!:curse:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> Just a note, Spurs is a small market team, so they can't really afford to toss their money around like Cuban.
> 
> There *IS* reason why this small market team won 3 rings already...
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:


SA population is larger then Dallas...I think that makes them a big market plus theyre the only show in town...

Houston 2,016,582 601.7 Southeast Texas 
San Antonio 1,256,509 412.1 South Texas 
Dallas 1,213,825 385.0 North Texas 

now if your talking Metropolitian areas...


----------



## L

http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Kings_Sign_John_Salmons.html


----------



## The Future7

Wow Bonzi must have been asking for something wild. Well, too bad for Bonzi and Artest. One is going 6 feet under and the other is going to Jail for.
Wow I wonder where Bonzi is going, he's not going to the Pacers anymore. I really hope somehow he goes to the Hornets. Paul, Wells, Peja, West, Chandler would be sick.
I can also see him heading to the Magic


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> SA population is larger then Dallas...I think that makes them a big market plus theyre the only show in town...
> 
> Houston 2,016,582 601.7 Southeast Texas
> San Antonio 1,256,509 412.1 South Texas
> Dallas 1,213,825 385.0 North Texas
> 
> now if your talking Metropolitian areas...


Yeah, I was actually referring to metroplexes. Metro Houston and Dallas are both way bigger than that in San Antonio. Without a doubt, Spurs is the only show in town there, and that's why there are so many billboards promoting the team (at least when I travel there, that's what I see).

Another huge discrepancy I noticed during the playoff last year: tickets cost WAY MORE in Dallas than in San Antonio because of supply-and-demand. Around $300 dollars would get you upper level seats, and anything in the lower-level would run $900+/ticket in Dallas. On the other hand, Game 7 lower-level seats in San Antonio runs around $500+/ticket.

Yes, I was tempted to drive to San Antonio for Game 7....

On the other hand, Dallas Cowboys is a way bigger cash cow in Dallas than the Mavs... :clown:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> Yeah, I was actually referring to metroplexes. Metro Houston and Dallas are both way bigger than that in San Antonio. Without a doubt, Spurs is the only show in town there, and that's why there are so many billboards promoting the team (at least when I travel there, that's what I see).
> 
> Another huge discrepancy I noticed during the playoff last year: tickets cost WAY MORE in Dallas than in San Antonio because of supply-and-demand. Around $300 dollars would get you upper level seats, and anything in the lower-level would run $900+/ticket in Dallas. On the other hand, Game 7 lower-level seats in San Antonio runs around $500+/ticket.
> 
> Yes, I was tempted to drive to San Antonio for Game 7....
> 
> *On the other hand, Dallas Cowboys is a way bigger cash cow in Dallas than the Mavs...* :clown:


thats becuase the Boys actually delivered on a couple of Chips


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> thats becuase the Boys actually delivered on a couple of Chips


You think the boys are going to deliver this year with T.O.?

:biggrin:


----------



## t1no

edwardcyh said:


> You think the boys are going to deliver this year with T.O.?
> 
> :biggrin:


 :rotf:


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> You think the boys are going to deliver this year with T.O.?
> 
> :biggrin:


I have faith!















Who am I kidding...


----------



## L

StackAttack said:


> I have faith!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who am I kidding*...


:rofl:


----------



## Saint Baller

Blazers to get Magloire, sounds interesting.


----------



## Tersk

Theres a thread on that already.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Wizards sign former Magic guard Stevenson*
By Chad Ford
ESPN.com

Free agent DeShawn Stevenson agreed to terms with the Washington Wizards on Thursday, his agent, Mark Bartelstein told ESPN.com.

According to Bartelstein, Stevenson agreed to a two-year contract worth the NBA minimum salary. Since he has six-plus years of service, that would be $932,015 for the first year. Stevenson has a player option in the second year of the contract.

The deal is a pretty big blow to Stevenson financially. *He opted out of a contract this spring that would have paid him $3 million and then turned down a three-year, $10 million contract from the Magic in early July.*

Stevenson then changed agents and agreed to the deal with the Wizards.

"There just isn't much money left out there," Bartelstein said. "This gives DeShawn an excellent opportunity to play significant minutes on a very good team. I think by next summer, the rest of the league will see his real value and he'll earn back the money he lost."

The next big step for the Wizards will be deciding whether to match the Knicks' offer sheet to restricted free agent Jared Jeffries.

The Knicks made Jeffries a five-year, $30 million offer that the Wizards have until Monday to match. Several sources familiar with the Wizards' thinking believe that they are leaning against matching the offer due to luxury tax concerns. Matching the Knicks offer would put the Wizards over the luxury tax threshold.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2538921


----------



## L

http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/s...0805wright.html
Wright signs with Hawks.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Nuggets acquire former No. 1 pick Smith from Bucks* 
Aug. 10, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports 

DENVER -- The Milwaukee Bucks acquired guard-forward Ruben Patterson on Thursday from the Denver Nuggets in exchange for veteran forward Joe Smith in a move to bolster the benches for each team.

Bucks general manager Larry Harris said his first phone call was to the Nuggets after instructing his staff last week to scour other teams' rosters for a backup small forward. 

"It really was a matter of reading some articles and going through the salaries starting with Atlanta and working all the way to Washington to see what deals worked and what deals made sense," he said. "We really needed to find a small forward that fit the bill for us." 

Patterson played in 26 games with the Nuggets after being acquired in a deadline deal with Portland on Feb. 23. He averaged 12.1 points and 3.4 rebounds last season. 

Smith is joining his sixth team, and the former No. 1 overall pick in the 1995 NBA Draft averaged 8.6 points and 5.2 rebounds in 44 games for the Bucks last season. His best season was 1996-97, when he averaged 18.7 points and 8.5 rebounds for Golden State. 

Smith adds depth to the Nuggets front court that includes Carmelo Anthony, Nene and Marcus Camby along with Kenyon Martin, who feuded last season with coach George Karl during the playoffs. 

While Harris said there was no demand by Smith to be traded, Smith wanted a better situation after the Bucks dealt starting point guard T.J. Ford to Toronto for power forward Charlie Villanueva the day after the draft. 

"Anybody who is in the last year of their contract wants to know their future," Harris said. "When we got Charlie, he could see he would be a backup." 

It's the third major move the Bucks have made this summer, having also jettisoned starting center Jamaal Magloire to the Trail Blazers. Milwaukee now has four new players on its roster who played for Portland, the league's worst team last season. 

Both Smith and Patterson are 31 and in the last year of their contracts, but Patterson, joining his fifth team, has had many well-documented problems off the court. 

In 2001, he entered a modified guilty plea in Washington state to third-degree attempted rape for allegedly forcing his children's 24-year-old nanny to perform a sex act on him. A judge suspended all but 15 days of a one-year sentence, and Patterson served the time in his Cleveland home. He also was suspended for the first five games of the following season by the NBA. 

Patterson was also convicted of misdemeanor assault outside a Cleveland night club in 2001 and arrested in 2002 on felony charges of domestic abuse that were later dropped. 

Patterson has said his struggles with alcoholism were the culprit for his past problems and reiterated to the Bucks staff that he's moved on. Harris agreed. 

"We feel Ruben understands coming to Milwaukee that talent is important, character is important," Harris said. "The past is one thing I think he's grown from, learned from those experiences and matured." 

Harris said Patterson shouldn't need any motivation knowing he'll be working for a new contract in 2007. 

"The slate is clean here, he knows that," Harris said. "He's going to play every night and he's going to do everything he can. Hopefully by our success, he will get compensated." 

AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9595026


----------



## edwardcyh

*Thomas files papers, denies harassing former Knicks employee * 
Aug. 10, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports 

NEW YORK -- Knicks coach Isiah Thomas has filed court papers denying he sexually harassed a former team executive, the New York Daily News reported Thursday.

In the 12-page court document filed Wednesday, Thomas acknowledged he once touched Anucha Browne Sanders' shoulder, and may have even tried to kiss her on the cheek. But he insisted he did nothing wrong, reiterating his stance since the allegations were made public in January. 

Sanders, the Knicks' former senior vice president of marketing and business operations, contends she was fired in January "for telling the truth" while going through internal channels to stop the harassment. She has accused Thomas of telling her he was "very attracted" to her and "in love" with her and tried to kiss her. 

Her "inability to accept the changes that occurred under Thomas' leadership fueled her antipathy toward Thomas and are reflected by this meritless lawsuit," Thomas' lawyers said in papers filed in Manhattan Federal Court, the Daily News reported. 

According to the papers, Thomas admits he "greeted plaintiff by placing his hand on her shoulder and attempting to kiss her on the cheek." 

But he categorically denied all of Browne Sanders' accusations. 

"Many of the allegations are without any factual support and those that have some semblance of accuracy have been distorted," Thomas' defense attorney, Peter Parcher, wrote. 

Thomas previously asked a judge to toss out the lawsuit and have Browne Sanders pick up the tab for his legal fees. Browne Sanders' attorney, Kevin Mintzer, declined comment to the newspaper on Thomas' papers, which were filed a week after she amended her lawsuit, adding James Dolan, the chairman of Madison Square Garden's parent company Cablevision, as a defendant. 

In court documents, Browne Sanders said Thomas often berated her and made crude comments about her to Knicks officials, telling them not to listen to any of her directions. 

In its own court papers, the Garden said Browne Sanders' firing was for legitimate business reasons. 

AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9594321


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Thomas files papers, denies harassing former Knicks employee *
> Aug. 10, 2006
> CBS SportsLine.com wire reports


Looks like Isiah Thomas' trouble has started ALREADY! :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Celtics swingman Pierce has minor surgery on left elbow* 
Aug. 9, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports 

BOSTON -- Paul Pierce had minor arthroscopic surgery on his left elbow Wednesday and is expected to be ready by the start of the Boston Celtics' training camp in early October. 

The five-time All-Star swingman had one of his best seasons in 2005-06 when he averaged a career-high 26.8 points with 6.7 rebounds and 4.7 assists per game. 

For the fourth time in his eight seasons, all with the Celtics, he scored more than 2,000 points last season, tying Larry Bird for the team record. 

He signed a three-year contract extension last month that ties him to Boston for the next five seasons. 

AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9593509


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> *Celtics swingman Pierce has minor surgery on left elbow*
> 
> The five-time All-Star swingman had one of his best seasons in 2005-06 when he averaged a career-high 26.8 points with 6.7 rebounds and 4.7 assists per game.


I guess that season was hard on that elbow. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I guess that season was hard on that elbow. :biggrin:


Either that or he's having arthritis pains... His age *IS* getting up there! :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Tellem says Harrington ready for new offers*
Associated Press

INDIANAPOLIS -- Al Harrington's new agent said he is willing to listen to offers from all teams, making what looked like a done deal for the Indiana Pacers to acquire the free agent now seem uncertain.

The Atlanta forward, who had played six years for the Pacers, dumped agent Andy Miller and chose Arn Tellem of Wasserman Media Group. Tellem, a heavy hitter who also represents Houston's Tracy McGrady and Memphis' Pau Gasol, will officially become Harrington's agent Monday.

"We will explore the entire range of options available to Al," Tellem said. "We consider every team in the mix until there is a deal."

Harrington is considered the top remaining free agent on the market. He averaged 18.6 points and 6.9 rebounds a game for the Hawks last season.

The Pacers have made numerous offseason moves and have said they would like Harrington to play a key role in their change to a sleeker, faster-paced style.

But Golden State and Denver have reportedly expressed renewed interest in recent weeks.

Tellem is looking forward to representing the versatile 26-year-old.

"Al is going to be an extremely valuable addition wherever he lands," Tellem said. "He has already cemented himself as one of the NBA's up-and-coming young stars."

Tellem said Harrington is much like Utah's Andrei Kirilenko -- someone who can play multiple positions and is effective on both ends of the court.

Harrington played two seasons with the Hawks after six years with the Pacers and has family members who never left Indianapolis.

The Pacers have worked with Tellem before, as he's the agent who worked out Jermaine O'Neal's seven-year, $126 million deal in 2003. He also was Reggie Miller's agent.

Speed is not Tellem's concern, though he'd like to give his client enough time to get comfortable in his new surroundings.

"The quality of the deal is the most important element," he said. "We will review and exhaust all meaningful options until a fair deal is reached. A lot hinges on Atlanta, but the period ranges from very soon to a couple of weeks or more."

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2544296


----------



## xray

Fast Facts:
NBA Ranking: 58
Salary Ranking: 711
(There are 710 players paid more than Harrington in the NBA)

http://www.realgm.com/src_playerfile/459/al_harrington

Harrington said he doesn't have a salary goal for his next contract, and is primarily focused on returning to a winning environment. 

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060703/SPORTS04/607030356/1088

Mavericks interested? :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Fast Facts:
> NBA Ranking: 58
> Salary Ranking: 711
> (There are 710 players paid more than Harrington in the NBA)
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_playerfile/459/al_harrington
> 
> Harrington said he doesn't have a salary goal for his next contract, and is primarily focused on returning to a winning environment.
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060703/SPORTS04/607030356/1088
> 
> Mavericks interested? :raised_ey


You think he'll settle for bench? :laugh: 

He'll be looking for a starting position with a starter salary. There may be 710 players paid more than him right now, but that won't last much longer. He signed with the new agent for more money, didn't he? I mean... I thought it was a done deal with the Pacers, and now this. . . :raised_ey


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> He'll be looking for a starting position with a starter salary. There may be 710 players paid more than him right now, but that won't last much longer. He signed with the new agent for more money, didn't he? I mean... I thought it was a done deal with the Pacers, and now this. . . :raised_ey


Yeah, that's the hard part about gauging someone's interest - or desire to win in this case - and since there's no salary to reference, it's hard to position him in a trade. 

I immediately pictured him as a nice backup for Dirk (Al >>>>>> Austin) but who to usher out? :wave:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Yeah, that's the hard part about gauging someone's interest - or desire to win in this case - and since there's no salary to reference, it's hard to position him in a trade.
> 
> I immediately pictured him as a nice backup for Dirk (Al >>>>>> Austin) but who to usher out? :wave:


It's true Al would be a better backup than Cro, but I don't like what he did to the Pacers though... going back on their initial agreement and all.

However, I would be open to talks involving Bonzi. :biggrin: A versatile G-F swingman that can give Dallas a spark as needed, especially against the Spurs. :biggrin:


----------



## L

Nets sign Eddie House for 1.5 mil(i think for two years guaranteed, 3rd being player option)


----------



## Saint Baller

edwardcyh said:


> It's true Al would be a better backup than Cro, but I don't like what he did to the Pacers though... going back on their initial agreement and all.
> 
> However, I would be open to talks involving Bonzi. :biggrin: A versatile G-F swingman that can give Dallas a spark as needed, especially against the Spurs. :biggrin:


 If he wont take the money Sac gave him I doubt he is coming here

and on House

Not to good very one dimensional player all he can do is shoot, gets taken off trhe dribble to much. The only defensive thing he does is probably get in the passing lanes but thats it


----------



## StackAttack

Why do Hawks fans want Harrington out? I mean I know he's not staying, because they suck and stuff, but looking at the Hawks forum, they seriously want nothing to do with him.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Nets invest in House to help boost bench scoring  * 
Aug. 17, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports 

EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. -- Guard Eddie House signed with the New Jersey Nets on Thursday after averaging a career-high 9.8 points last season with Phoenix. 

House, joining his seventh NBA team, shot 42 percent from the field and nearly 39 percent from 3-point range. 

"He is a proven veteran who will enhance our scoring off the bench," Nets president Rod Thorn said. 

House, an Arizona State product, has averaged 7.3 points and 1.7 assists in six seasons. He also played with Miami, the Los Angeles Clippers, Charlotte, Milwaukee and Sacramento. 

AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9606319


----------



## edwardcyh

*Marbury endorses inexpensive 'Starbury One' sneakers*
Aug. 16, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports 

NEW YORK -- Want to be like Steph? Well, it won't cost you much. 

Stephon Marbury now is endorsing a sneaker that costs just $14.98, a pittance when compared with the often daunting prices that companies such as Nike and Reebok charge for their footwear.
The "Starbury One," a sneaker designed by Steve & Barry's University Sportswear, will go on sale Thursday. 

The New York Knicks guard hooked up with the low-priced apparel company after Marbury's marketing representatives spoke with Steve & Barry's about other marketing opportunities. When Marbury heard about the company's sneakers, he quickly agreed to endorse them. 

He is expected to wear the sneakers during games next season. 

"We got to know Stephon the man vs. Stephon the basketball player that we read about and saw on television, and we immediately saw how passionate he was about this vision," said Howard Schacter, Steve & Barry's chief partnership officer. "We also came to quickly learn he has a credibility, a street credibility." 

Schacter said Marbury is not being paid for endorsing the sneakers, but will be compensated based on how well it sells. 

AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9605050


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Marbury endorses inexpensive 'Starbury One' sneakers*


Good thing I got him on my draft... :clown: 

If his shoes are going for $14.98, what's the player going for?!?!?! LOL


----------



## edwardcyh

*Cavaliers sign Scot Pollard* 
Aug. 18, 2006

CLEVELAND (AP) -Scot Pollard promises to lead the Cleveland Cavaliers in bruises and floor burns.

"I'm not a pretty player," he said. "I go in there and do the dirty work. I dive on the floor. I take charges. I set screens. I do a lot of things guys don't like doing. I found my niche and I'm sticking with it."

Pollard, a free agent known as much for his ever changing hair and sideburn styles, signed a one-year contract with the Cavaliers, who also traded center Martynas Andriuskevicius to the Chicago Bulls for guard Eddie Basden on Friday.

Financial terms were not available.

Pollard averaged 3.8 points and 4.8 rebounds in 45 games - 32 starts - last season for the Indiana Pacers, his third NBA team. The 6-foot-11, 265-pound Pollard will give the Cavs more inside muscle and can provide needed energy along with Anderson Varejao, Cleveland's mop-topped Brazilian.

"I'm a piece to a championship puzzle," Pollard said from his home in Indianapolis.

The 31-year-old has worn his hair in a variety of ways during his NBA career. This summer, he went for a new look.

"I cut all my hair off," he said. "I got tired of taking care of it. Right now, it's a summer cut, but who knows what I might have by the time the season gets here."

Pollard has made 460 career starts and appeared in 57 playoff games since being drafted by Detroit in the first round (19th overall) in 1997.

"Adding Scot to our roster gives us more depth, size, toughness and experience," Cavaliers general manager Danny Ferry said. "We believe Scot can be a valuable contributor to our team as we continue to build a championship level team here in Cleveland."

Pollard played 33 games with the Pistons before being dealt to Atlanta for Christian Laettner. After being waived the Hawks, Pollard signed as a free agent with Sacramento and spent six seasons with the Kings.

He was traded to the Pacers in a three-team deal in 2003. In Indiana, Pollard felt restricted as the Pacers played a slower brand of ball than he was used to with the Kings. He's looking forward to the chance to get out and run with LeBron James and the Cavs.

"This is definitely a team on the upswing," he said. "We've got a chance to be one of the top two or three teams in the East, and we have a legitimate chance to get out of the East."

Andriuskevicius was a project for the Cavaliers, who acquired the 7-foot-2 Lithuanian last year from Orlando for a second-round draft pick and cash. He played just nine minutes in six games for Cleveland, spending most of the season in the NBA's Developmental League.

"Marty is a young and talented kid and he made good strides during the past year, but ultimately this trade puts us in a more flexible position with our roster," Ferry said.

Basden, 23, played in 19 games for the Bulls last season, averaging 2.1 points, 1.5 rebounds.

AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9608391


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Cavaliers sign Scot Pollard*


I am just throwing names out there considering Dallas GM Draft is in the 7th round, and couple teams are still struggling with the lack of bigs. Pollard is no starter, but definitely bench worthy.

:biggrin:


----------



## xray

He's always had a hair issue, and as a GM, that would concern me.

Shows you what kind of GM I would make, eh? :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> He's always had a hair issue, and as a GM, that would concern me.
> 
> Shows you what kind of GM I would make, eh? :clown:


Hair issue = ever-increasing forehead? LOL... Some of the older GM's are definitely having a hard time with it. :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Blazers' Randolph has name mentioned in sexual assault report* 
Aug. 21, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports 

PORTLAND, Ore. -- Police said Monday that Portland Trail Blazers forward Zach Randolph is "involved" in a sexual assault report taken last week, but is not a suspect. 

Sgt. Brian Schmautz, spokesman for the Portland Police Bureau, said detectives are interviewing potential witnesses to the incident. 

"The police bureau will now confirm that on August 14, 2006, an officer took a report of a sexual assault and that the report involved Zach Randolph," Schmautz said in an e-mailed release. "However, the Police Bureau is not identifying Zach Randolph as a suspect in the criminal investigation." 

Schmautz declined to be more specific about Randolph and the report because of the investigation. The bureau would not let reporters read the police report. 

Schmautz said the results of the investigation would be forwarded to the Multnomah County district attorney's office to present to a grand jury to decide whether any charges should be filed. 

Randolph hired Portland attorney Stephen Houze to represent him, Houze's office confirmed Monday. Houze has represented a number of high-profile clients in Oregon, including his successful defense of former Blazers guard Damon Stoudamire on marijuana charges. 

Team officials released a statement saying they could not comment because the matter is under investigation. 

"Once we have all the facts, we will act accordingly," it said. 

A message was left seeking comment from Randolph's agent, Raymond Brothers. 

Randolph led the Blazers in scoring and rebounding last season, with 18 points and eight rebounds per game, as the team finished with the worst record in the NBA at 21-61 -- missing the playoffs for a third straight year. 

AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service 

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9612894


----------



## edwardcyh

*Turkey survives Brazil after Barbosa chokes at the line* 
Aug. 22, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports

HAMAMATSU, Japan -- Leandro Barbosa missed two free throws with six seconds left Tuesday and Turkey escaped with a 73-71 win over Brazil at the FIBA World Championship. 

Barbosa had converted two free throws 20 seconds earlier to pull Brazil, which had trailed for most of the game, to within a point at 70-69. 

But after consecutive timeouts and with the game on the line, the Phoenix Suns guard knocked both free throws off the rim. 

After a series of free throws by each team in the remaining seconds, Turkey (3-0) emerged with the win and advanced to the second round. 

Serkan Erdogan scored 21 points to lead Turkey. Barbosa was Brazil's top scorer with 26 points. 

Turkey plays winless Qatar on Wednesday while Brazil takes on undefeated Greece. 

AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9613789


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> *Blazers' Randolph has name mentioned in sexual assault report*
> 
> Randolph hired Portland attorney Stephen Houze to represent him...


Those two facts usually dont go together, unless there's smoke...


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Turkey survives Brazil after Barbosa chokes at the line*


Is it just me..... or the media loves the word "choke."

We are even talking about Associated Press, an un-biased bi-partisan media... :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Those two facts usually dont go together, unless there's smoke...


Seriously - I'm kidding.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Seriously - I'm kidding.


I'll have you know, I'm interviewing replacement slogans. :curse:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Is it just me..... or the media loves the word "choke."
> 
> We are even talking about Associated Press, an un-biased bi-partisan media... :raised_ey


I think they're just going for the best bait in the title.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Trail Blazers' Aldridge to undergo shoulder surgery* 

August 22, 2006

PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) -- Trail Blazers forward LaMarcus Aldridge, the second overall pick in the NBA draft, will undergo surgery to repair a small ligament tear in his right shoulder. 

The surgery will be performed Wednesday by Dr. Neal Elattrache in Los Angeles, Portland said Tuesday. The amount of time Aldridge will need to recover will be determined after the surgery. 

On draft night, the Trail Blazers acquired Aldridge, who played at Texas, and a future second-round draft pick from the Chicago Bulls for forward Viktor Khryapa and the draft rights to Tyrus Thomas, who was selected fourth overall.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=ApJn2Wt4oiGh7tBFIhaYm5W8vLYF?slug=ap-blazers-aldridgesurgery&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Saint Baller

I hope he's okay, he was one of my favorite players on one of my favorite teams


----------



## xray

I wonder when they found the ligament tear?


----------



## Dre

bray1967 said:


> I wonder when they found the ligament tear?


 

I started this thread at the bottom...when I saw ligament tear, I thought you meant at the knee...lucky...


----------



## Saint Baller

What happend to LaMarcus happend to me this summer during basketball camp. Mine wasn't serious enough to get surgery though, I had to wear a sling for a 7 weeks though


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> What happend to LaMarcus happend to me this summer during basketball camp. Mine wasn't serious enough to get surgery though, I had to wear a sling for a 7 weeks though


Yeah, I remember you mentioned something about that. 

How's the recovery?


----------



## Saint Baller

about 90% better, I can do all my normal stuff but if some one hits my shoulder real hard it hurts very bad, and my arm got very weak. But my arm is getting stronger so no worries.


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> about 90% better, I can do all my normal stuff but if some one hits my shoulder real hard it hurts very bad, and my arm got very weak. But my arm is getting stronger so no worries.


Sounds good. Just don't move your furniture, you might bump into a wall in the middle of the night. :biggrin:


----------

